# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Meklēju E8400,E8600 CPU.

## Rombo

Gribu atdzīvināt mironīti uz LGA775. Vajadzīga smadzene. E8400 vai E8600 būs gana labs.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ja nu kas, man ir trīs Celeroni uz 775, labākais ir 2,53GHz SL98U.

----------


## Rombo

Nē,Celerons man neder. Vajag pilnvērtīgs ar ne mazāk par 2.8Ghz un ar 45nm tehnoloģiju. Var kādu 9000 sērijas quad.

----------


## Rombo

Es te palapoju tēmas,tu piedāvā visādus liberiņus,vai gadienā nav aizķēries servera rams? DDR-2-5300F-667-FB CL5,ECC. Vajag 2*4Ghz vai 4*2.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nē, zini, ECC domāju, ka nebūs. Iemetīšu aci RAMu kastē, bet domāju, ka nebūs.

----------


## AleksandrsS

> Es te palapoju tēmas,tu piedāvā visādus liberiņus,vai gadienā nav aizķēries servera rams? DDR-2-5300F-667-FB CL5,ECC. Vajag 2*4Ghz vai 4*2.


 Pašlaik varu piedāvāt 4*1GB DDR2 667 CL5, ECC (PC2-5300F)  HP Part number  398706-051. Vēl ir 8x512MB DDR2 667 CL5, ECC.
Nākošnēdeļ apskatīšos, vai vēl palika 2-gigabaitīgie serveru RAM moduļi.

----------


## Rombo

Pameklē gan,nav jau steidzīgi. Sliktākā gadījumā paņemšu arī pa 1Gb.

----------


## Rombo

Klusums. Tādēļ mazliet pacelšu tēmu. Vēl joprojām ir vajadzīgs E8600. Ir variants,varu mainīt pret Xeon quad E5450 (3.00Ghz/12mb/1333/771/ 45nm.) steping SLBBM. Negribu ķīpāties ar modingu uz 775 +pasūtīt adapteru. Var būt kādam ir zināms kā šo adapteru sameistarot pašam?

----------

